# Have boat- Need fishing partners to share work & expenses



## Texhad (Dec 5, 2007)

I fish the Galveston area including the bay systems and the jetties. Have new 19' Bluewave Super Tunnel with 150 h.p. Evinrude E-tech. Need fishing partners to share work & expenses. Will need to meet them for a getting to know you session (for compatability readings each way) before we agree to go fishing together. If interested in visiting about this possibility, private message me.

Thanks,

Texhad


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dang, i've never been on a fishing interview.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

oops thought I was sending PM


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

The interview is to see who drinks the most beer!


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Do I need to bring a resume??


----------



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*That's great*

I think it is a great ideal that you get to know someone before you take them out fishing on your personal property. I would enjoy meeting a fellow fisherman for a fishing conversation and getting to know them. I love fishing and hope that we can set up a trip soon. I will pm with my contact info. Thanks.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

hope this is not a scam to interview you about your gps numbers for your honey holes.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

That is actually a good idea. Make sure you dress in your best Columbia PFG attire for the interview, lol.

Reminds me of going on a date with a really boring girl, looking at my watch every 5 minutes. Then in the conversation, she mentions that she got her ex-husbands boat during the divorce. So I was like, oh yeah? Whatcha doin tomorrow night?


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

FYI...Some may want to know what the vessel "safety plan" is in case of an emergency. Do I bring my captn's hat so the boat gets to shore safely?...No seriously, do you intend to allow info as to where the vests are, what channel to use on the VHF, what meds you may be on, how to avoid a collision in case you have a heart attack and I have to drive or where the first aid kit is located, fire estinguisher, etc? 
Now your talkn...
JMO


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*E- Harmony fishing buds*

Tired of fishing with pedophiles, thieves and drug addicts. We at E-Harmony offer a fishing buds guarantee. You don't just pick your fishing buddies from picture adds on the web. We have an extensive 480 point questionnaire that guarantees your compatibility with the people you are fishing with.

Where is that picture of Ponch from Chips pointing at you!!! LOL


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I like long drifts over reefs. I also like walks along grassy shorlines. I am _athletic_ build. I don't really use live bait but I am not opposed to it. This is my first time with this on line thing. email me back if interested. :spineyes:


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

HAHAHAHA,thats funny!!!



Gilbert said:


> I like long drifts over reefs. I also like walks along grassy shorlines. I am _athletic_ build. I don't really use live bait but I am not opposed to it. This is my first time with this on line thing. email me back if interested. :spineyes:


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I like long drifts over reefs. I also like walks along grassy shorlines. I am _athletic_ build. I don't really use live bait but I am not opposed to it. This is my first time with this on line thing. email me back if interested. :spineyes:


ROTFL!!!! Now that's funny!!! I don't think anyone will top that!!























Keep them coming though!!!!









Steve


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Will you buy?*

Will you be doing the proper thing and paying for the dinner and movie on the first date?


----------



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

Just a word of caution folks the last time I fell for this the guy lied about the size of his rig.............This is hilarious......


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I like long drifts over reefs. I also like walks along grassy shorlines. I am _athletic_ build. I don't really use live bait but I am not opposed to it. This is my first time with this on line thing. email me back if interested. :spineyes:


ROFLMAO! Nice!

Honestly, I hope you like your new boat and find some fishing buddies. If you have been on this board for long, you know we are mostly pulling your leg here. LOL


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

MudNShell said:


> Just a word of caution folks the last time I fell for this the guy lied about the size of his rig.............This is hilarious......


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

now jeff....thats funny


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you like piña coladas.........gettin' caught in the rain.......:tongue:

I'm assuming the original post is on the level and good luck in your search, but for some reason this video comes to mind.......


----------



## young-b (May 9, 2006)

**** Chaser

That was really funny!!!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

If it was you ,wouldn't you like to meet new people and loose those freeloaders you call friends? I would.I'm willing to try somebody new[it's only freaky the first time!!!!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

FREAKY could be a good thing depending on who goes.....as long as they dont use the same equipment that is....

brian


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

before i set an appointment ill need to know one thing, do you garauntee limits? and how much work we talkin?


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gilbert said:


> I like long drifts over reefs. I also like walks along grassy shorlines. I am _athletic_ build. I don't really use live bait but I am not opposed to it. This is my first time with this on line thing. email me back if interested. :spineyes:


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

this rates as one of the top 5 threads


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont care who you are, thats some funny ****. I like the eharmony bit from **** chaser, thats great. ha,ha,ha,ha


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

How big is your lure? You like to pop it or jig it; is it a hard or soft plastic? You ever spray it down with gulp spray?

Important things to know about your next fishing partner!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Texhad, I'm interested in going out with you, but my Dad wants to meet you first. Also he needs you to fill out this form!

*APPLICATION FOR PERMISSION TO TAKE ME FISHING*_
NOTE: This application will be incomplete and rejected unless accompanied by a complete financial statement, 
Job history, and current medical report from your doctor. 
_
NAME_____________________________________ DATE OF BIRTH_____________

HEIGHT___________ WEIGHT____________ IQ__________ GPA_____________

SOCIAL SECURITY #_________________ DRIVERS LICENSE #________________

BOY SCOUT RANK AND BADGES__________________________________________

HOME ADDRESS_______________________ CITY/STATE___________ ZIP______

Do you have parents? ___Yes ___No
Is one male and the other female? ___Yes ___No
If No, explain: __________________________________________________ ___________
__________________________________________________ ___________________

Number of years they have been married ______________________________

If less than your age, explain
____________________________________________ ________________________

__________________________________________________ __________________

ACCESSORIES SECTION:

A. Do you own or have access to a van? __Yes __No

B. A truck with oversized tires? __Yes __No

C. A waterbed? __Yes __No

D. A pickup with a mattress in the back? __Yes __No

E. A tattoo? __Yes __No

F. Do you have an earring, nose ring, __Yes __No 
Pierced tongue, pierced cheek or a belly button ring? 
*
(IF YOU ANSWERED 'YES' TO ANY OF THE ABOVE, DISCONTINUE APPLICATION
AND LEAVE PREMISES IMMEDIATELY. I SUGGEST RUNNING.) 


ESSAY SECTION: 
*
In 50 words or less, what does *'LATE'* mean to you?

__________________________________________________ ____________

__________________________________________________ ____________

In 50 words or less, what does *'DON'T TOUCH MY DAUGHTER'* mean to you?

__________________________________________________ ________ ____

__________________________________________________ ____________

In 50 words or less, what does *'ABSTINENCE'* mean to you?

__________________________________________________ ____________

__________________________________________________ ____________
*

REFERENCES SECTION:
*
Church you attend __________________________________________________ _

How often you attend ________________________________________________

When would be the best time to interview your:

Father? _____________

Mother? _____________

Pastor? _____________ 
*

SHORT-ANSWER SECTION: 
*
Answer by filling in the blank. Please answer freely, all answers
Are confidential.

A: If I were shot, the last place I would want to be shot would be:

__________________________________________________ ____________

B: If I were beaten, the last bone I would want broken is my:

__________________________________________________ ____________

C: A woman's place is in the:

__________________________________________________ ____________

D: The one thing I hope this application does not ask me about is:

__________________________________________________ ____________

E. What do you want to do IF you grow up? ___________________________

__________________________________________________ ____________

__________________________________________________ ____________

F. When I meet a girl, the thing I always notice about her first is:

_________________________________ _____________________________

F. What is the current going rate of a hotel room? __________________ 
*
I SWEAR THAT ALL INFORMATION SUPPLIED ABOVE IS TRUE AND CORRECT TO
THE BEST OF MY KNOWLEDGE UNDER PENALTY OF DEATH, DISMEMBERMENT,
NATIVE AMERICAN ANTI TORTURE, CRUCIFIXION, ELECTROCUTION, CHINESE 
WATER TORTURE, RED HOT POKERS, AND HILLARY CLINTON KISS TORTURE.
*

__________________________________________________ _______ 
Applicant's Signature (that means sign your name, moron!)

_______________________________ ________________________________
Mother's Signature Father's Signature

Thank you for your interest, allow four to six years for processing.
__________________


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Gluconda- That was some good sh%t- I'm still rolling

Keep'em coming guys


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

After seeing some of the drunks and druggies out on the water, I sure as h*** would want to meet the person going out on my boat before we went out. Getting to know each others expectations beforehand can sure save a lot of hard feelings.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

The guy that started this is the Goose Creek Gander so that means he's from Baytown. Make sure you get that 'mullet cut' before the interview.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

If you're on a date, and it's not working out, you can always yawn and look at your watch and say, Whoa, look at the time! But what do you do when you're in the middle of a bay in someone else's boat and things aren't working out?


----------



## txshrkfish (May 28, 2007)

haha this is hillarious


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

jeff.w said:


> If you're on a date, and it's not working out, you can always yawn and look at your watch and say, Whoa, look at the time! But what do you do when you're in the middle of a bay in someone else's boat and things aren't working out?


Go for a quick wade?


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Brings a whole new meaning to "Hook'n up"


----------



## C-Mac369 (Jun 27, 2008)

jeff.w said:


> If you're on a date, and it's not working out, you can always yawn and look at your watch and say, Whoa, look at the time! But what do you do when you're in the middle of a bay in someone else's boat and things aren't working out?


If your lucky they will have a lil dingy on board....then you can just jump on the dingy and ride it in


----------

